# this is why we love this breed



## dborgers

Here ya go ​


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

Okay, that is one terrific dog but any parent who SITS THERE and FILMS THAT is a five-alarm idiot. I couldn't even watch past 20 seconds in without cringing and having to stop...

You know who pays if the baby gets hurt? It's the dog.


----------



## Dallas Gold

This is why so many Goldens get labeled as biters and get dumped in shelters and worse. This is not cute or humorous, but dangerous.


----------



## lgnutah

What i was admiring was the gentleness of the dog. My Brooks has so many of the same mannerisms of this dog


----------



## golfgal

OK the dog is wonderful but I can't believe the parents think letting the baby do that to dog is fine. What happens if its a raw beef bone or something else or the kid gets accidentally bitten from sticking hands in dogs mouth while he's chewing on something?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni

lgnutah said:


> What i was admiring was the gentleness of the dog. My Brooks has so many of the same mannerisms of this dog


Yes, but you would never set your dog up for a potential catastrophe like these people are because you are a responsible pet owner with a brain. 

They got away with being stupid. This time. But what the dog may well have learned is that baby = threat to my stuff. A few more of those and you have a dog who may well growl at the baby or worse and then those same parents will be all hurt and sad as they turn him over to the shelter, "We don't know what went wrong, he was such a good dog."

Sorry. Rant over. I've just seen this kind of ignorance too often.


----------



## Megora

I bang my head on the wall every time I see over hyper panics about children hugging dogs, leaning up against dogs, and in some cases, even sitting on the dogs.... I think there is a certain over-hypersensitivity about interaction between dogs and kids and it's not needed in all cases. My niece especially was down there on the floor crawling after and hanging onto or leaning on our dogs back then. And they worshipped the ground she walked on. 

That all said - I was watching this video with a shocked look on my face. The baby was sticking fingers in the dog's mouth while he was chewing on a bone. Meaning nice dog or not, he could have accidentally chomped up that baby's hand. And grabbing the dog's nose with fingers in the nostrils... OMG. 

Should add - my niece was trained right from the beginning that she had to respect the dogs mouths. And she was trained not to be mean to dogs. If she smacked or kicked the dogs, she would be picked up with a light smack on her butt. And that hardly ever happened. My niece was raised to be very gentle and respectful of dogs. I don't see that happening with this kid going by this video!

I'm over here smacking that dad upside the head. He has no brains.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I have mixed reactions. Who doesn't love a baby or a Golden Retriever? The video is so cute, BUT...

Emotionally this is very appealing and precious. Realistically, not all Goldens are this mellow with babies, and accidents do happen. Who pays? the baby and the Golden, while the parents, who should be smarter than to allow this, end up kicking themselves for their own stupidity. The Golden becomes the scapegoat for their lack of wisdom, and the baby ends up physically scarred and frightened of dogs.

Cute as it is, I hope this video doesn't give people who are raising Goldens with babies and small children a wrong message.


----------



## Capt Jack

Jack is & always has been this gentle except one time ( that's all it takes) Andie came home with her mom one day and he had a busy bone. She went to pet him and he lunged at her like I've never seen. If he could have he may have bitten her. Fortunately she was old enough to back away & ran to tell me I went out & took the bone & threw it in the trash & Jack & I had a confrontation I'm sorry for to this day. If she had been that young she would have been scared for life & I don't even want to think about what would have happened to my boy. Goldens are still dogs although I don't admit to that often.


----------



## OutWest

At the end...when the baby gets her face right next to the dog's open mouth and goes for the bone...made me shudder. Would have been so easy for things to go south right there, and parents would not have been able to prevent it. Really, really sweet Golden. Just hope the parents start protecting both baby and dog.


----------



## lgnutah

Im not debating whether the parent was wise in allowing the baby to try to take the bone from the dog, or whether something could happen to that baby in the future, and if it did happen, then what might happen to the dog....

just noticed when I watched the YouTube video that that dog epitomized the qualities that I love in golden retrievers.


----------



## AmberSunrise

sorry, I had to stop watching - trying to take the bone, pushing his head and coming close to the eyes? don't see anything cute about that and I truly hope the parents get some help before that child pushes the dog too far -


----------



## DanaRuns

This is a great dog. Watching the video very carefully, I have no issue with the dog, whatsoever. The dog is even very careful _not_ to harm the baby. Not to say the baby couldn't get his hand in there at the wrong time, but I think if this dog sees it coming he's not going to bite down.

Dogs are not robots or idiots. Dogs are more aware than most give them credit for, recognize babies as both human and "puppy." And "pack," too. This dog is not threatened by the ugly bald puppy, and happily surrenders his bone to it.

Not to say accidents can't happen, but clearly this dog isn't going to be hostile to the ugly bald puppy over his bone.


----------



## lhowemt

Very interesting discussuon by the owner in the video description. They apparently received quite the backlash and agreed they would not put the child in this situation again. Good for them for listening and learning.


----------



## lhowemt

danaruns said:


> ......to the ugly bald puppy ....


rotflol!!!!!


----------



## MercyMom

That is so lovely. I don't think Mercy would be that patient though.


----------



## alphadude

It was cute for 10 seconds. Who doesn't love a baby and a golden retriever but I agree with the majority here. Why take a chance and set the dog up for failure. Even if the dog unintentionally chomped down on the child's delicate little hand thinking it was the bone, who loses? The dog! That's just stupid and unnecessary. I would NEVER allow that type of interaction even with Puffy who is extremely docile and a baby. If for some reason I did, I would have my hand 6" inches away just in case. All it takes is a second to change everyone's lives for the worse. Nothing good could possibly come of it but the potential for a boatload of bad was readily apparent to anyone with a half a brain.


----------



## jawad

hahaha cool lolz


----------

